# Mens Suits



## Danielle89 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello,

Can anyone point me in the right direction as to where to get a decent suit for my better half?

We would like somewhere with lots of choice and reasonable in price. 

Thanks in advance 

Danielle


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Get one made from scratch to any design you want, better and cheaper than buying off the shelf. Have a look at this like for some pointers on where to go:

Men?s tailoring in Dubai - The Knowledge Features - TimeOutDubai.com


----------



## Danielle89 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for that - only problem we have with getting one made is time, we would need it finished within our two week trip. 





Gavtek said:


> Get one made from scratch to any design you want, better and cheaper than buying off the shelf. Have a look at this like for some pointers on where to go:
> 
> Men?s tailoring in Dubai - The Knowledge Features - TimeOutDubai.com


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I got a full tuxedo, including shirt, made from scratch in under a week. A normal business style suit shouldn't take any more than that. Just tell them when you need it for and they'll be happy to work to that deadline.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Since there's not a single Nordstrom locally ... Bloomingdale perhaps?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I know a ****e hot place in Bur Dubai, cheap an aw might need to wait until the morn for info though.


----------



## Danielle89 (Jan 13, 2011)

That would be great 



Mr Rossi said:


> I know a ****e hot place in Bur Dubai, cheap an aw might need to wait until the morn for info though.


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

got a nice suit made at Al Nadha tailors in Bur dubai, 1200dhs and it was ready in a week, although I wasn't rushing. I'll point you towards the location if you're interested


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

Santoba Tailors are really good, quick and good price. They make male and female clothes of all varieties and can either copy something or make something up from scratch. Ask for Rajesh, he is lovely

Welcome to Santoba Tailors


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

That was a very good post. Thanks...I am looking to buy some suits as well and the prices here are not bad...not bad at all...and quality looks good too


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Place I was on about is Lobo in Bur Dubai, huge range of cottons and wools on display and they have a huge range of catalogues and fashion magazines they can mimic expertly from. Or you can take in an existing suit and they can copy that.

Very professional, nice staff and a tailor made suit for a price of an off the peg.

Lobo - Dubai Shopping Mall Reviews - TimeOutDubai.com

If you look on Google maps and find Khalid Bin Al Waleed Road, Lobo is either on 37 D St or 41 St (Opposite the Ascot Hotel on Google Maps) 

It's in the corner next to a car park but a good taxi driver should know it. If not taxi to the Ascot, cross the main road and ask around one block back.


----------

